# MK4 + Air Lift + Great Plates = ???



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Believe me I have searched, as you can see here. Maybe I am looking in the wrong spot. But can anyone share some pictures or at least shed some light on this subject? 

I finally decided and plan on getting air suspension. One of my concerns is that I would like to continue using my Mason-Tech "Great Plates" and would like to know what is needed to install Air Lift's rear bags on to a MK4, since the Great Plates move the center point of the rear spring half inch.

I have heard (no yet seen it), but heard that you would need to modify the BAACK2Basic Mount in order to make it sit right. But since I will be using an Air Lift Bag, I am not sure what is involved. 

Please help, please post pics.


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

I have posted pics here before of the top mount i had made to replace the stock onesi could continue to use the great plates. I original made them to work with the back to basic brackets and airhouse2's but later moved to HPS sleeves and they still work fine.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

i'm wondering the same thing. i'm running air lift rears and also have great plates that yet need to be installed, clearance is pretty tight, just don't want to rub through the bags.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

lvwgti1.8t said:


> I have posted pics here before of the top mount i had made to replace the stock onesi could continue to use the great plates. I original made them to work with the back to basic brackets and airhouse2's but later moved to HPS sleeves and they still work fine.



can you post pictures again???


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure but in the install manual I think it specifically says if you are using aftermarket plates aka great plates you will void your warranty. Don't quote me, I don't know where my manual is so I can't be totally sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

oscar_block has been running Great Plates with his Air Lift rear kit for a while.



oscar_block said:


> I ground down and smoothed the part of the spring cup that was rubbing and I have been good since. Great Plates move the beam back causing the problem, it is not Airlifts design.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> oscar_block has been running Great Plates with his Air Lift rear kit for a while.


 Thanks Will! Any chance you can PM oscar_block or link me to his profile, for some odd reason I am unable to find any of his threads or posts. I am hoping to ask him, if he could take pictures of what he did. I am sure it will give peace of mind to people who would like to do this mod. :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Wouldnt you think since Airlift used bold, larger print in the instruction manual they havent considered making something work if people wanted to?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

eurotrsh said:


> Wouldnt you think since Airlift used bold, larger print in the instruction manual they havent considered making something work if people wanted to?


 I am sure they considered it. But I am sure it was only a hand ful of people who may have Great Plates & Air Lift Rears. I think if the demand was high enough, I think they would consider it.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4899671-Fresh-Meat



Black Mamba said:


> My rear stock shocks are kinda finished, so they might be partially to blame, but I find the ride to be tad bit bouncier then before the plates were installed. I had a look at it when it was on the hoist yesterday when it was getting the notched done & it looked weird to me, maybe cause it was on the hoist.
> 
> 
> Took a quick pic.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Dustin mentioned to me that he has been riding with them this way for some time, but was in the process of removing the Great Plates soon.


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

I have pics of how to fix this... I have created a new top mount to reposition the bag i need to just take new pics


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

lvwgti1.8t said:


> I have pics of how to fix this... I have created a new top mount to reposition the bag i need to just take new pics


Post some pics when you are ready!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Finally got my car back from the body shop. Next order of business is Air Ride. I would like to figure the "Great Plate" issue before making the plunge. 


^ Air ride height.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

It's painted?!!?!?!?!

Holy crap Bernie thats awesome, looks legit:beer:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

woow i cant believe its painted..... damn!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

rico_arg said:


> woow i cant believe its painted..... damn!


it has to have been atleast 3 years since it been painted


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

I got pics of how to fix the fitment issue. Welding is required but someone reminder me to target love tomorrow and ill who it just pm me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

We just moved the top perch back about an inch on the mkiv we did with great plates. No problems and Airlift bag sits nice and normal.


----------

